# Dipstick tube cracked **pictures added**



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

I have noticed that my dipstick tube is cracked about 3/4 of the way down. will oil leak from here? if so, are they expensive and are they easy to change?


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Busted dipstick tubes can be a real pain in the arse to fix and a ticking time bomb as you can loose your oil through it if it fails completely. Even if you just forget to replace the dip stick you can kill an engine very rapidly through all the oil escaping. My tube broke on my A4 about an inch down from the top, I simply wrapped some PTFE tape around the top of the dipstick and jammed it in to seal the tube, I also tied it down with some cable ties. If you do this keep an eye out for your oil light.


----------



## rapid172 (Mar 28, 2009)

remove the front cover infront of the inlet, the remove the braket it sits on. Two 10mm bolts, this will then release the dipstick, it slides out of the bracket. When i done mine i had to get some pliers on the bottom of the plastic tube and break it off the metal part of the dipstick. Then slide the new one on and replace the other parts

had to do mine beacause i snapped it when i done the thermostat, the part cost me £1.95 from my local auto spares shop


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I fixed mine and it was a bit of a ballache - 9 yrs old and the plastic had deteriorated really badly.
Once the old one comes off though its a piece of piss. :wink:


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys, i will get on it asap!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

As said be careful when you remove the old one it can break and leave a small piece of the plastic in the top of the metal part of the dipstick tube. This will need carefully removing with a pair of long nose pliers otherwise it will fall inside :?

Apart from that the job is simple.


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

will i need replace both the tube and the guide funnel?


----------



## rapid172 (Mar 28, 2009)

you can replace just the plastic tube, that joins the metal part at the bottom


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

Picked up a replacement from the dealers the other day - £2.79. was quite simple to fit. The old one came off quite easily with a tug.

here are some pics:


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

although quite costly gruvenparts.com made an aluminum dipstick + tube setup, also some aluminum replacement dipsticks.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I replaced mine when I did the thermostat. The old one snapped right down at the rim where it slots in, so a bugger to get out.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Easy way to remove the old dip stick is to heat the end where it fits to the ngine with a hair dryer it will then just slide off in one piece  warm the end of the new one slightly to make it fit easier


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I haven't got a hair dryer Yellow! I have a manly heat gun. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Pugwash69 said:


> I haven't got a hair dryer Yellow! I have a manly heat gun. 8)


Strange I have no hair but I have a hair dryer


----------



## HelveticTT (Feb 22, 2014)

While cleaning my engine bay the top of the dipstick guide tube crumbled, I am 68% sure a piece of plastic didn't fall in as it crumbled out wards however if a tiny piece does fall in and I haven't seen it how catastrophic could it be???!!!

Very worried but more fairly positive none did go in...


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Well any contaminate I'm the oil is bad. If it somehow got picked up with the oil and sent around the engine it could be really bad. But then it could also just sink to the bottom of the sump and stay there forever.

Or it could get picked up and block the strainer meaning no oil running around your engine.

Is it worth the risk?


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Believe there is an oil filter to assist in these problems as well........

is this a piece of crap ???????????


__
https://flic.kr/p/7006686614


----------



## HelveticTT (Feb 22, 2014)

well, thats what I thought, the piece in question if it were to exist, would be tiny.

and the reason for my worry is that I have a long Easter weekend drive ahead of me to Marseilles from Geneva hence I need some kind soul to tell me "don't worry, it'll be fine" so I'm not on the edge of my seat worrying for 5 hours...

Thanks for the replies so far


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Just a heads up.......this is what 'can' happen when your dipstick tube cracks and parts drop into the sump...


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

aftermarket aluminum tubes + sticks are available but $$$, i broke my handle off leaning on it working on the car.


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

It won't do any harm. It's plastic and the strainer and filter will prevent any bits enetering the lubrication channels and will probably flush out on tte next oil change. If you're paranoid take the pan off.


----------



## n88byb (May 8, 2010)

What I did when I changed mine, was to cut about 5mm off the tang of the metal bracket that engages in the top of the dipstick tube. It is too long and that's why you have to bend the tube so much to fit the bracket, it feels like you will snap the new one. If you feel underneath you will see what I mean.


----------

